# Amphiuma



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

ok i need some questios answered im not sure if it was a one, two or three toed amphuima all i know is id like to have one,

what would be a good price for one? the owner said he could trade for a baby snapping turtle and $70 bucks

max size in captivitiy, i know the one toed reaches 1 foot but the 2 and 3 i think get about 3 ft and im not sure which one it is, i think it was a two toed

minimum tank size

maximum water level in tank

temp of water since they are native to some parts of the united states, im guessing just room temp should be fine

compatibility with others if id get one, i know they have a nasty bite thats almost equivelent to that of a snapping turtle

i know some of their favorite foods is worms, crayfish, fish, other smaller amphuimas and smaller snakes but would i be able to get it on prepared or frozen food easily?

i think thats all i have to ask right now but if anyone else knows anymore info please add


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

and how long can they live comfortably in a 10 gallon


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi, 
wao theyre expensive there, here a can get them for about 40$
the one-toed amphiuma-Amphiuma pholeter, can reach almost 13"i had one of about 12"4. you can keep about 3 in a 20g long with a sandy bottom and floating plants. the temp should not be allowed above 24C. yes , they will eat frozen food.
~
the two-toed amphiuma-Amphiuma means, they can get pretty big, about 46".
the three-toed amphiuma-Amphiuma tridactylum,is big too, can reach about 40".

but you need to know which one is. ???

i kept the 3 species time ago in the zoo.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

What exactly are those things? never saw or heard of one of those.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

just search for amphiuma pics will show up thier a slender amphibian with very very small legs i thing it might possible be a two toed at the lps


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

If is an Amphiuma means, you will need a big tank, with sandy bottom,hiding places. If you can get the temperature to less than 20 C than that would be preferable, It will often accept some pelleted food, feeders, crayfish, raw or cooked shrimp.
ohh! The bite of an amphiuma is very very painful, believe me...

Fell free to ask me
anynithing about them


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> The bite of an amphiuma is very very painful, believe me.......
> 
> Fell free to ask me
> [snapback]827566[/snapback]​


Ok.....

How did you get bit and what could you compare it too???


----------



## eurocanadian (Dec 18, 2004)

Yikes. Those things are oogly. They look like evil earth worms on 'roids. (I had a bad experience with earth worms many years ago.)

But good luck. =)


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Ok.....
> 
> How did you get bit and what could you compare it too???
> [snapback]827719[/snapback]​


Hand feeding. i cant compare but i think it can be a snapper, like some people said(powerful). but the amphiuma has teeths.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> If is an Amphiuma means, you will need a big tank, with sandy bottom,hiding places. If you can get the temperature to less than 20 C than that would be preferable, It will often accept some pelleted food, feeders, crayfish, raw or cooked shrimp.
> ohh! The bite of an amphiuma is very very painful, believe me...
> 
> Fell free to ask me
> ...


would a 55 do?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes until it get about 14"+, you will need to upgrade, to a BIG tank


----------

